
Studies that linked specific genes to intelligence were largely wrong - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120224140506.htm
======
tokenadult
Here's the full prepublication text of the article, "Most Reported Genetic
Associations with General Intelligence Are Probably False Positives,"
mentioned in this story:

[http://www.arts.cornell.edu/econ/dbenjamin/IQ-SNPs-
PsychSci-...](http://www.arts.cornell.edu/econ/dbenjamin/IQ-SNPs-
PsychSci-20111205-accepted.pdf)

Psychologists are getting to be reasonably good about sharing full text of
their papers on their faculty websites.

